# Stake out post



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Can anyone describe a good way to construct a well built stake out post? I'm planning to put 3-4 posts on my training field to do line agitation, etc. I will not have a backdrop such as a wall or fence to tie to so they will be stand alone posts. I want to build something solid with the most important feature being that the line will rotate around the post so as not to get wrapped up on the post.

Does anyone have any pictures or or a description of what has worked for them?


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

This is how MANY mushers, dog men, and dog owners of all kinds stake out their dogs.

Taken from http://www.mushwithpride.org/DogYardHousing.htm

Dog Chains 
If you are using a pole-and-chain system, a strong chain at least 5 feet long rotating on a pole is needed to secure each dog. Space the poles so that adjacent chains don't overlap and so that dogs can't tangle or strangle each other. Placing friendly dogs next to each other, however, encourages them to play and brightens the spirits of the kennel.

Strong snaps are essential. Look for those that are durable, easy to open with gloved hands, and difficult for the dogs to activate. A "bull" snap is reliable because it requires the pin to be pulled out and rotated to open it. Of course, snaps and chains do wear out, so replace them before they cause problems.

Consider using a simple rotation system on the top of each pole, giving the dogs more freedom to move. A 4-foot pole (with another 3 feet buried in the ground) will hold the chain above most snow accumulations. (If your snow conditions are deeper, provide taller poles.) It is important to use two swivels in each chain to avoid tangles and possible choking, as well as saving wear and tear on the chain and snap.

One simple stake-out system uses a piece of rebar with a 90-degree angle bend and an eye for the chain welded on the end. The arm of the rebar slips inside a pipe pole, allowing the rebar to swing in a complete circle. Another possibility is bolting the end ring of a chain to the top of a beveled wooden post.

A long picket chain can also be used to secure individual chains. This is a good option where it is difficult to plant posts. During heavy snow years, the picket chain must be raised on the poles or trees at either end, or the snow must be continually removed. The picket chain should be at ground level and must be secured very well at the ends and at each four-dog interval so that the dogs don't jerk each other around. A swivel connecting each dog's snap to the picket chain helps to prevent tangling


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Use a steel post,( cement it in the ground) on the top of that post get a sleeve(a bigger piece of pipe) that will just fit over the post. It must be able to spin around the post but not lose. Cap off the top of the sleeve so it looks like a round cylinder with a top on it. Welded is better. Also weld you an eye on the sleeve to hook a chain to. Between the post and the sleeve you should put some grease so that it will spin with ease.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like them to be taller, so if the dog is jumping like an idiot, he doesn't get pulled over backwards. Taller posts keep this from happening.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Jerry,

Your design sounds like exactly what I'm looking for. You would not have one at your training area that you take a few pics of would ya???


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I know you specifically addressed Jerry with your last question but since I happen to have a friends stake out post in my garage....and I don't have a life.....I figure I'd post pictures of it, as it is much like Jerry described although rusty. The kinda still green in color pipe is slightly wider then the long pipe - the two things that look like screws on the side are not actually screws. It still swivels very nicely although I really need to work on the rust.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks the pictures really help a bunch. I do not have a welder or have the ability. I will take these pics to a local machine shop and see if they can construct a few of these for me. 

These pictures and what Jerry described are exactly what I was seeking. 

Thanks to both of you for pointing me in the right direction with this.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry Mark. I haven't been on the forum for a few days. This Veterans Day was a blst for me. I finally got together with an old shipmate that I haven't seen in 36 years. Caught up on a lot of old times and the new ones.

The picture ARE what I was telling you about.

To all you Veterans, bless you.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been busy... I think I know that pole! LOL. 

I just wanna echo Jerry... 
God Bless all of our Veterans, for it is without your sacrifice that we would not be free, nor safe.

...and a Happy (all be it two days belated) Birthday to the United States Marine Corps! ~Semper Fidelis!


----------

